# Yahoo- Examine the Stakeholder Opinions: Celiac Disease - Licensing Opportunities Exist in Untapped Market (Business Wire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

NEW YORK----Reportlinker.com announces that a new market research report is available in its catalogue.View the full article


----------

